# Who should I pick on my hockey pool?



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Is Crosby going to come back from his concussion to have a great season, or not?

Actualy, let's change the subject...

Other than Basketball players that are "gangster rappers" amd Pavarotti being a Soccer player turned operatic tenor, can *any of you think of examples of sportsmen and women (and lets try and keep it to either professionals or notable amateurs) who also had careers as musicians and/or musical artists, be they classical or not?*

Here's a little discussion that could be interesting... As most of us musical buffs happen to be great at trivia!

BTW - never count Sid the Kid out - I think he'll get over his post-concussion problems and will have to be reckoned with by the time the playoffs come along.Too bad (Ice) hockey isn't a Summer Olympic sport (though it WAS before they had WINTER olympics - more trivia...). And, of course, as certain as death and taxes the Leafs will s**k again this year.


----------

